# Hersteller für Kabel und Trommelabwickler



## Rainer_Eifel (24 November 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich weiss, es passt hier zwar nicht so perfekt rein. Aber ohne externe Leitungen macht auch kein Schaltschrank was.  

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Hersteller, der Kabelring und/oder Trommelabwickler anbietet/verkauft. Wer könnte mir ein paar Namen/Adressen nennen?

Habe einen schon (Kabelmat). Aber der ist recht teuer.

Würde mich um ein paar Namen freuen.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße

Rainer


----------



## nade (24 November 2006)

Also Google machts möglich.
Suchworte kabelring+abroller und gleich der 1. oder 2. Link war das hier: 
http://www.eas-y.de/ARTIKEL/luebbering-kabelring-abroller-90201-vario-1.html

Suchwort kabelringabroller führte zu dem Anbieter:
http://www.emax24.de/schraff/kabelringabroller/ 
da ist dann auch der Hersteller des ersten Produktes drin, wobei stolzer Preis.
Beim 2. ist dann auch noch Cimco mit einem etwas Preiswerteren, aber auch etwas "wackligerem" aufgefühert.

Hoffe dir damit etwas geholfen zu haben, weil die sind für Ringe und nicht für Trommeln.


----------



## maxmax (27 November 2006)

Hallo,
wir haben gute Erfahrungen mit:
http://www.ulmer-gmbh.com/de/


----------

